# Twins to help out machining



## kvom (May 6, 2010)

A pair of Kurt D40 vises purchased from a nearby machine shop that's closing down. They need a good cleaning, but otherwise seem sound. I also picked up a slitting saw and arbor, which I've been wanting for a while.


----------



## Chazz (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice catch! Thm:

Chazz


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice find kvom, and a great size for home use too. Even used, with a little TLC you have a lot more vise than you would with a NEW import.

Bill


----------



## steamer (Jun 30, 2010)

Great score!

The "little 4's" go for more money new than the 6's!.....always in demand too!

Very Handy.....

Dave


----------



## Maryak (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice one kvom, :bow: :bow:

Tool envy...........................again. :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## kvom (Jun 30, 2010)

I guess admitting I paid $100 each would be gloating.  ;D


----------



## steamer (Jun 30, 2010)

kvom  said:
			
		

> I guess admitting I paid $100 each would be gloating.  ;D




doooooh!.... ;D

NICE one KVOM....I love my big Kurt. Its rigid, rugged and accurate...it's just a little too big..

Great deal man...good for you.

Dave


----------

